# toyota camry 2010 Empty gas light comes on too late or early.



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m doubtful that such an adjustment would be available without some programming tools.

And…if the title of your thread is accurate, then adjusting the point at which the low fuel level indicator light comes on wouldn’t work. You’ve written that it “comes on too late or early”. It would need to be *always* too late or *always* too early for an offset adjustment to solve the problem.

And…unless you’ve run out of gas, how do you know that the problem is with the indicator light as opposed to the fuel gauge? There is only one fuel level sensing mechanism in the tank. That output signal drives both the fuel gauge and goes to a microprocessor that triggers the indicator light to come on. There are more things to go wrong with the fuel gauge, so I’d be more inclined to think that the problem is with it rather than the indicator light. If you fuel up at a quarter tank and it takes a bit under 14 US gallons to a full tank then you could deduce that the fuel gauge is *probably *not the problem (the manual reads that the fuel tank capacity is 18.5 US gallons). But…read this article on the inaccuracy of today’s fuel gauges.

Chris


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You can't and it shouyld not come on at quarter tank. You should be about 1/8th of an inch above E for that to happen and you should still have 2 gall of fuel left. 
Your sending unit is acting up. And it's in the tank. Fortunately, easy access from under the rear seat. It's part of the fuel pump.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

To early or to late is interesting? 
Is the car judging your driving. If you are heavey on the gas, maybe you will run out sooner. Or if you are hwy driving maybe it will warn you early??


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I would fill it immediately when the light comes on and see how much gas you have left. Do that a few times and you'll know your remaining range pretty well. For instance my Toyota Tacoma low fuel light comes on with about 4 gallons (out of 21 full) left which = about 80 highway miles to dead empty. But I don't let it go near that far.


----------



## Areb83k8 (9 mo ago)

Chris616 said:


> I’m doubtful that such an adjustment would be available without some programming tools.
> 
> And…if the title of your thread is accurate, then adjusting the point at which the low fuel level indicator light comes on wouldn’t work. You’ve written that it “comes on too late or early”. It would need to be *always* too late or *always* too early for an offset adjustment to solve the problem.
> 
> ...


The same engine is in my father's 2013 Scion xB. Although it uses a lot of oil between oil changes, I'm ready to notice when the oil is really getting used up. Toyota still recognizes oil consumption in 2AZ-FE engines. LSC (Limited Service Campaign), addressed most models with that engine for a period of 10 years or 150k miles. Yours is beyond that time frame so I wouldn't expect them not to repair it. Maybe if they take the time to listen and you are honest about your situation, they might be willing to make a compromise on a cheaper repair. It's worth trying. Worst case scenario is that they say no, and you continue to top off the oil every now and again.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Areb83k8 welcome to the forums. The year old thread was addressing low FUEL light, not oil.


----------

